# Added some front weight to the new 1128 OXE Power Max HD today!



## ZippoMan (Nov 27, 2014)

Well Hanky did but I am the photographer! This is a 1"x1" solid piece of steel that is 25" long! It weighs roughly 7lbs. It should help a bit!


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

This was done to help hold the front down a bit for the EOD snow that the town leaves behind. Looking after 3 driveways this should make it a lot easier.


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

Should also make the skids wear nicely and even.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Hanky said:


> This was done to help hold the front down a bit for the EOD snow that the town leaves behind. Looking after 3 driveways this should make it a lot easier.


 Hank, I added some front weight also yesterday with a 1/2" X 27"X 4 1/2"
It weighs 17 lbs. I'm not worried at all for the skids as I leave 1/8" when snow blowing. Good Luck


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds good, found this piece of steel for free so I thought I would start small. Just the wet snow at the End of Driveway El Toro wants to run up on, a pain to lift up on blower to keep the cutting edge down.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

MAZEL TOV there Zippy.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

I'd recommend you try more weight. I used 25 pounds on the front of my 8hp Noma 27 inch, equipped with snow cab. It was perfect. Without the cab I'd go with 20. I placed mine above the front edge so as not to impede intake height. 

It makes a huge difference with dense, heavy snow particularly EOD plow banks. But not just plow banks, it makes the job easier anytime by reducing the machine's tendency to climb.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Thanks for the tip, just have to wait for the rain to stop and snow to come for a test. Have one more larger piece of steel that will get me 18 or so lbs.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Hanky said:


> Thanks for the tip, just have to wait for the rain to stop and snow to come for a test. Have one more larger piece of steel that will get me 18 or so lbs.


I recommend you start with the full 18 pounds. The improvement will be more dramatic, and it still won't be enough to make it difficult to lift the front when you want to pivot turn. 

Don't forget, when you want to lift the front you're pushing down, with body weight and gravity on your side, and it's only for the time it takes to make the pivot turn. When you're fighting the machine's climbing, it's for a longer sustained duration and you're using your biceps and shoulders and back to lift the machine's handles.... Having the extra weight up front is much easier on your body.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

SnowG do you have a picture of how you mounted your weight did you paint it to match your Blower??


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Hanky said:


> SnowG do you have a picture of how you mounted your weight did you paint it to match your Blower??


I don't have a picture, and I sold that machine. I used painted dumbbell plates that were laying around my attic, a 5/16" stainless bolt through a single hole drilled in the top of the auger housing, and washers. I bedded them in butyl tape to keep water from getting beneath the plates and causing corrosion. Butyl tape stays pliable and doesn't harden, and is easily released with a bit of prying and heat. It was a purely functional installation, not pretty. . 

My new machine is a tracked Honda HS928 TAS, and the balance puts a lot more weight forward so I don't think the weights will be needed. Haven't used it yet though. It hasn't snowed around here yet and I think we're going to have a lighter winter-- only because I spent the money.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I had a tracked Craftsman for 18 years lots of front weight but low on power compared to my Toro, just getting used to it need more snow. not rain. I can not believe no snow for the month of Dec.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Have added 5 lbs more to the front, but no snow yet to try it out.


----------

